

Kickstarter wants less risk and more consistent fundraising success - cloudgeek
http://mashable.com/2013/06/05/what-you-know-kickstarter-is-wrong/

======
dw5ight
huh. still pretty cool site, though seems like valid complaints. curious what
author would say about crowdtilt/ their new api - did $400k for soylent no-
food stuff in 2 days right?

